# Samsung announces Galaxy Camera



## bvukich (Aug 29, 2012)

http://www.dpreview.com/news/2012/08/29/samsung-announces-galaxy-camera-with-android-OS-4-1-jelly-bean

This would make a nice P&S for the girlfriend...


----------



## Rat (Aug 29, 2012)

Nikon has one too: http://www.dpreview.com/articles/3638044195/nikon-coolpix-s800c-android-camera-first-look

I think that there'll be at least a few months of fine tuning, I wouldn't want to be an early adopter on these babies (the startup time for the Nikon allegedly is outrageous, dunno about the Samsung). Both companies are likely to put out at least a few updates though, which for Android is good. Apart from social networking, third party software is the name of the game here anyway, and the Android community is plenty big to cater for just that. Still, apperently, you can't use either to make calls save for Skype and the such. For 3g/4g enabled hardware, that's just plain weird. 

Me, I just want to know when the first smartphone with an EF mount is released.


----------



## distant.star (Aug 29, 2012)

.
Interesting. Looks like a test to me. Samsung is so big they can afford to throw something like this out there just to see what happens.

My understanding is Nikon is WIFI only. This Samsung is the first with real 3G/4G capability.

I'm not buying, but I'm sure watching.


----------

